# Synchro notes iPad<->iPhone iCloud



## wip (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour 

Je viens d'acquerir un iPad 3, et la plupart des synchronisations entre l'ipad et l'iPhone via iCloud fonctionnent bien (rappel, contacts, calendrier). Seul ombre au tableau, la synchronisation des notes ne fonctionne pas du tout et est pourtant activé sur les deux imachines. Comment dois-je les paramétrer pour que cela fonctionne ?


----------

